# Archie collection haul



## geeko (Mar 5, 2013)

What i bought from this collection:
  	Comic cute nail polish
  	Lucky in love pigment
  	Spoiled rich eye palette
  	Caramel sundae eye palette
  	Betty bright lipstick
  	Daddy's little gal lipstick
  	Ronnie Red lipstick
  	Girl next door lipstick
  	Kiss and don't tell lipglass
  	Strawberry malt lipglass
  	Mall madness lipglass

  	Bdae prezzie from the bf
  	Prom princess blush
  	Cream soda blush
  	Flatter me pearlmatte powder
  	Veronica's blush pearlmatte powder

  	(Not pictured)
  	Mineralized lipstick - Ultraprecious
  	Mineralized lipstick - Strikingly fabulous.

  	I will thus be on a make up ban till baking beauties, Till then I will enjoy the stuff from my haul.. =)

  	Didn't buy any backups as I have never finished any stuff before, the last time i bought back ups, I ended up giving them away as I couldn't even use up half of the first item i bought.


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 5, 2013)

What a great hall!! you bought almost everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Enjoy it.


----------



## tears3101 (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, I'm so jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cream Soda blush is so gorgeous, enjoy it


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 11, 2013)

niiice... u seem to have bought everythinG from the collection! thats amazing!


----------



## amirahall1 (Oct 6, 2013)

betty bright is my favorite lipstick


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow, you bought almost everything!  Very nice haul, even though I must admit I´m a bit jealous!  Enjoy it! :flower:  Btw, I have Betty Bright on my lips right now, such a lovely lipstick!


----------

